#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 路卡利歐?((圖小注意...

## Silver．Tain

有段時間沒有發圖了

其實是因為換了手機...

這隻手機拍出來的圖不知道怎麼搞的都小小一張...

人家我的畫根本就看不清楚....唉...

----------


## 神之貓

畫的有點奇怪？？...不知道是不是我PM看太多
還是其他原因  就是有一種怪怪的
不過還算不錯
希望下可以畫的更好

----------


## 灰黑之狼

感覺　有點怪怪的＞～＜
不過　還是有點像！！
也畫得比我好　請你繼續努力！！
希望能看到更好的圖

----------


## 柴田 雷

會怪怪的～可能是因為風格的關係吧？

Tain的風格～應該都是有加上頭髮XD～？

而且還蠻特別的～ 一眼就看得出來了～


用手機拍，沒關係XD

看得出來Tain的認真哟～！

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

哈~~XD"

我的親愛的就是愛玩角色扮演~((緊抱..

不過嘎~親愛的扮演這隻神奇寶貝有點不適合唷~

我比較喜歡原來的你嘎!!((吻~

我絕得畫的很不錯呢!! ((稱讚樣..

親愛的要加油喔~

這樣我這個學長(笨老公)才會更愛你唷!!  >w<"

講的好像有點太入骨了..= ="

----------


## 獠也

個人風格加上PM有種很獨特的感覺呢~
就算不說也看的出是路卡利歐=w=
動作也很棒~
期待下一張作品

----------


## pix

奇怪的原因可能是腹部的毛比較蓬鬆，
然後臉比較圓吧？

感覺變萌了   :Embarassed:  

不過這樣還是看得出來是路卡利歐喔！(偷偷抱走)

----------

